
Skin Effect - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skin_effect
======
peter_d_sherman
"Round conductors are not optimal for transmitting current..." (Above
Wikipedia Page is Why...)

Source: [https://electrek.co/2019/07/22/tesla-revolutionary-wiring-
ar...](https://electrek.co/2019/07/22/tesla-revolutionary-wiring-architecture-
robots-model-y/)

~~~
souprock
The skin effect is not applicable to DC.

